# Edey & Duff Stone Horse



## ddebruin (Nov 13, 2001)

*Edey & Duff Stone Horse*

Anyone know anything about these boats? Can''t find any reviews and limited used available for comparisons.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Edey & Duff Stone Horse*

yeah......their a tough little cruiser with a flush deck,modified full keel, transom hung rudder cutter rigged and built in Mattapoisett, Ma. with a traditional look and seaworthy.
They usually run betweem $10 and $20.000.

Dennis L.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Edey & Duff Stone Horse*

"Cruising World" mentions the Stone Horse in their $15-25K Club, Feb 2001. I also vaguely remember a design review, probably in "Sail" in 1976 or 77. They have only sitting room below deck. I saw a Stone Horse in the harbor in Haines, Alaska a few years ago, the owner seemed very fond of her.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Edey & Duff Stone Horse*

The original design for the Stone Horse was by Sam Crocker.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

*Edey & Duff Stone Horse*

The Stone Horse began life in Rudder Magazine''s ''you can build it'' series in the 1930''s. As mentioned it was a Sam Crocker Design. Originally built in wood, the design was adapted to fiberglass in the 1960s and again when Edey and Duff started building them. Edey and Duff is a high quality builder who also was known for building their Phil Bolger designed ''Dovekie''.

The Stonehorse is a very charsimatic little boat if you can accept a raised deck design. They were sometimes fitted out like a much bigger boat with inboard engined and small fuel burning cabin heaters. They have a real charm of a time gone by.

Perhaps this is needless to say, but by today's standards they are quite slow, cramped and not exactly up to date in thier gear, layout and accomodations, but performance sailing ability and comfort is not why one would buy a Stonehorse. One buys a Stone horse for its charm and for a ''return with us now to yesteryear'' experience.

Jeff


----------



## bmcald (Mar 16, 2000)

*Edey & Duff Stone Horse*

The Stone Horse is one I''ve been eyeing seriously. As Jeff H says, they have their drawbacks compared to more modern boats but are loaded with the charm of yesteryear.

Two good sources of info about this boat: John Kretchmer did a review of it in Sailing magazine a few years ago; they''ll send you a copy if you request it. And Edey & Duff has a great booklet describing it in detail that they will also send if you ask.

I spent five hours aboard one in the area (Peconic Bay, Long Island NY) late last fall. It''s great off the wind, sluggish to windward, and has a lot of stuff to paint and varnish. I happen to like painting and varnishing, and get plenty of it with my catboat, but still think at this time of year that maybe I should get something without so much brightwork...

Aside from ease of single handing, its got a pretty shallow keel (3''6") good for the bays but ballast and the ability to stand up to the wind and waves needed for some coastal cruising. The galley was convenient enough for my host to brew up some coffee while standing with his head in the open hatch while we were beating to windward. The boats originally came with a solid fuel stove and a charlie noble, another plus from my point of view, but it seems that most owners have got rid of it and put in winches, which really don''t seem necessary.

In case you haven''t noticed, I''m still smitten with them.

Bruce


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Edey & Duff Stone Horse*

The Stone Horse had a nice write up in a recent issue of Good Old Boat as well.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Edey & Duff Stone Horse*

Here is the no. for Edey + Duff 1508 758 2743 ask for Dave Divignon,he''s a friend of mine, he''ll hook you up.

Dennis L.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Edey & Duff Stone Horse*

If you want a boat that can sail along side any sailboat any size and get lots of attention in 5 or 6 foot sea swells, beating into a harbor, sailing through a moring area ,at anchor or tied off at a pier, the Stone Horse is the boat for you.I''ve owned hull #1 for the past 4 years and am very pleased with her. Go for it and let Edey & Duff know if you buy one, they keep records on all of them they built. Good luck in your choice. Bill McBrine


----------



## bmcald (Mar 16, 2000)

*Edey & Duff Stone Horse*

Bill,

I bought Patience, SH#15, a little over a month ago and have really enjoyed the sailing. I think she''s pretty fast, too! Hope to keep sailing until the end of this month. Where are you? You can reply directly to me at [email protected]

Cheers,
Bruce Caldwell


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Edey & Duff Stone Horse*

Find a copy of Good Old Boat Jan/Feb 2002 which has an outstanding article on the Stonehorse cutter.
As the former owner of hull no.75, I can attest to the virtues of this pretty boat.
Well built,good sailor though a little tender,and without doubt, the prettiest boat in any harbour.


----------



## TFK (Aug 21, 2003)

*2009 Edey & Duff Builder's Cup & 40th Anniversary*

*07-18-09 Aucoot Cove, Mattapoisett, MA*

"On Saturday, Edey & Duff featured the Builders Cup Race for boats built by E & D and sailed by those who know Good Boats.The day was foggy to begin ,but by the time the race started at 1300 hours the sun broke through the fog and the the SW wind piped up to make for typical Buzzards Bay sailing conditions.The scene was awesome, Edey & Duff boats,Five Stone Horses,five Beetle Whale Boats rowed by club members from Buzzards Bay Rowing Club and from New Bedford Rowing Club, two 28 foot Shearwaters under yawl rig, a Dough Dish, a Stuart Knockabout and a new cat boat, Hull #1 recently built and launched this day, all sailing about. Also bobbing on moorings were Fatty Knees which seemed to be waiting contently for their passengers to finish the race.

The Stone Horse race was competitive and at times the scene of all these good boats in view was a special sight to behold.The winner ,Hull #3, Young America crossed the finish line only a few seconds before Windfall and the rest of the boats. After all the boats were moored and crews rowed ashore,all were treated to a Boatyard Cookout. Afterwards Dave Davignon gave a talk about the past and future of Edey & Duff. The guest numbered 60 or 70 and all appeared to be having a fun time. All the Edey & Duff workers were present with their families and friends, plus boat lovers and owners from Texas to New Jersey to the New England states. The day was as good as they get for boat lovers." says Bill McBrine, owner of Stone Horse hull # 001.

Photos of the race are available from Spectrum Photo.

A video slide show is viewable on the Cruising World web site.

*Race Results are as follows:**Stone Horse* 
1st.............Bob Sarchetti..............Young America 
2nd............Tom Kenney................Windfall 
3rd.............Vern Tisdale.................Butterfly 
4th.............Dane Rowe..................Pegasus ​*Great Chase Race* 
1st............George Moffatt..........Swan Song.........Doughdish 
2nd...........Bob Sarchetti............Young America....Stone Horse 
3rd............Tom Kenney..............Windfall.............Stone Horse 
4th............Scott Davignon.........Grey Ghost.........StuartKnockabout 
5th............Vern Tisdale..............Butterfly............Stone Horse 
6th............Harry Mote...............Ardea................Shearwater 
7th............Dan Rowe................Pegasus.............Stone Horse ​*Beetle Whale Boats* 
Buzzards Bay Rowing................Flying Cloud 
Buzzards Bay Rowing................Kanaha 
Whaling City Rowing.................Skylark​


----------



## GeraldRoss (Nov 8, 2010)

*Stonehorse 23 for sale*

Have Stonehorse sailboat for sale! Call 1519-9660750. Boat is on trailer! Windsor Ontario Gerald


----------



## sailndaze (Jun 16, 2011)

*Stone horse 23*

How do you find ser# on this boat , might have been removed ,do not know the year , can not find any number at all.


----------



## slrrls2000 (May 13, 2009)

BoatUS.com: Boat Reviews by Jack Hornor, N.A. - Jeanneau Sun Odyssey 26.2
Nice little write up above.

Very similar to the columbia challenger except that you can get the challenger for 500 to a 1000 normally and it may sail slightly faster as well as all glass and keel does not extend the full length of the boat but almost. 
Columbia Yacht Owners Association
Maybe the stonehorse would take harsher weather better would be the biggest difference.


----------

